# 2018 trap line



## pokeyjeeper

Our land trapping season opener was yesterday so I put a few sets out I put out and on this mornings check I had fur in the some of my sets a had 2 grinners 2 boar raccoons and 1 male red fox


----------



## youngdon

Nice Congrats Pokey !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Iam jealous... November 1st. here but the fur isn't prime untill Decemberish...

Congrats pokeyjeeper


----------



## pokeyjeeper

tp://s1290.photobucket.com/user/pokeyjeeper/media/Mobile%20Uploads/ACD00C02-8C61-4CE1-B2AA-3E6B93F5DF02_zps8g6xy26w.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Here's the set I got the red in


----------



## glenway

Great start, Pokey!


----------



## catcapper

Nice loud set on the red--- good hole angle--- location backed up to the brush looks way too good--- bet your fur shed is gonna be full this season.

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Yeah cat that picture does not show everything there is a small hill there and I’ve had pictures of a coyote going through there before but I’ve never set it as most years we are deer hunting back there and I end up pushing deer out every time I check traps but I’ve got this week off and no one is hunting so I set everything thing even put 3 more k9 sets out today so it’s like the night before Christmas for me again tonight lol


----------



## hassell

Well done, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Congrats on your first RED Pokey------Good looking set----I like them Grinners LOL---looking forward to more pic's of your catches------------------------------------------------------svb*


----------



## Larry

Nicely done, and I pray many critters paws fill the jaws of your traps this season!

Could you tell us in on the lures/baits your using?

Will this be your living post for the season?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Congrats on the early success!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Been a crazy day today but I got another red fox in the same set as yesterday I may stir the pot here but here goes on the remake of this set all I did was re-dig out the trap bed took a wire brush to the dog and pan latch and re-set did add some Dunlap hellfire it's a Pure quill skunk essence lure I put it about 3 feet up above the set here's today's picture


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Larry said:


> Nicely done, and I pray many critters paws fill the jaws of your traps this season!
> 
> Could you tell us in on the lures/baits your using?
> 
> Will this be your living post for the season?


Yes Larry I will use this thred all season this set here I used red fox urine dunlap depredator bait lure was Lenon's coyote super range all call lure I really like how this stuff smells although I'm not a coyote lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*NICE CATCH MY FRIEND----that's THE WAY TO PUT STEEL ON'EM*

*SVB*


----------



## catcapper

Nice catch :thumbsup:--- Keep re set'in there till you stop catch'in fur--- I recall you said there were coyotes use'in that same area too.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Awesome pokeyjeeper. What's the leather look like? Don't tell me you put it in the freezer ????


----------



## Larry

Oh Pokey your nothing but a fox trapper aren't you! You have been holding out on us! :roflmao:

I looked at the original set allot and tell me please? That original was a step down was it not? I say that as it had way to much eye appeal for a fox set. Also I was wondering why the backing wasn't the bushes instead of the dirt mound. Please tell me I am correct...please Hahah.

Hey when you stop having luck on the remake or the hole contents get spread around so much your catch rate slows down. Get a hold of me and Ill show you how to make a walk through to ensure every last canine in the area is caught. Until that happens make sure you keep the scat from the sets currently and also milk at much fresh urine as you can from the two you caught so far. One way to milk is to take along some paper towels and milk right on the paper towels and throw them in a jar. When you get home since this urine is very concetrated. add capfull of water and squeeze the paper towel to render out the urine. Keep the bladder also.

Hows the fleas Pokey? Wow using a such a loud call lure this early, those fox really like their skunk don't they!

Are you using night latched dogs?

Tell you what...send me your address and Ill send you a couple #2 Bridger Dogless that are night latched. I bet I'll turn your world upside down when you start targeting yotes with these traps! All you need to do with them is get your file out and round the jaws as these are not laminated.

BTW...When you put lure high in the tree like you did, I call that "my drop tree limb set"

Here's some advise for later. Be mindful that wind rain and weather may make the set sight look completely gone to the naked eye. However, that remake area will get visited allot over the months even after the snow flies. For yotes...you'll want to put the lure about a foot higher. Also you'll want to make a scent post on the back side of that V Notched tree behind. Offset your trap on the scent post tree to emulate where the yote will place its front leg of rear leg when urinating. One to 3 inch offset is usually about right. But allot depends on the ground also. Don't worry about digging down just place the trap on top the ground and cover with leaves. A solid jawed trap doesn't seem to matter. I say this as the yotes are stepping on limbs, up-heaved soil and leaves when in the timber...its used to things not being stable.

This is a hot set especially during Late Dec- Jan pairing times and you'll often get both the dog and bitch. I say put it on the back side as the non caught yote will circle the caught yote for a few minutes if it does not whine allot. When it circles it will smell the urine on the scent post and you got it. Its also a good set to snag satellite yotes following a pair around.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Thanks guys az the foxes both was not fully primed yet some blue leather Larry thank you for the advice I'll try it out ok this morning all I had was one medium size raccoon it got cold here last night 26* f 
This morning thinking I may need to move some raccoon set tomorrow here's today's picture


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well 3 grinners and one picker this morning


----------



## Larry

Looks like you need to wack the raccoon again in that last pic.

Nicely done again...keep them pictures rolling in!


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Lol yeah Larry I think that 220 wacked him pretty good it is crazy how that picture turned out


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well no fur this morning


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*They'll be moving tomorrow. Some nights they just don't move------High winds here all night-rain &snow showers-wasn't even a deer out last night----------Good luck Buddy*


----------



## pokeyjeeper

One picker this morning but I pulled my two game camera cards yesterday and I've got a pair of coyotes in one picture so I put out a post set this morning on that trail we shall see what happen this mornings catch


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice pokeyjeeper, so I have to ask... what's the fur like?


----------



## pokeyjeeper

This one I have not put up yet most of the other raccoons were just prime had one that was still blue in spots


----------



## youngdon

That last raccoon is really pretty. Looks to be a lot darker, maybe it's just the angle.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice... I still have a long wait.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

youngdon said:


> That last raccoon is really pretty. Looks to be a lot darker, maybe it's just the angle.


Yes don she is very dark I got 6 like this one 3 years ago when I started trapping this place battery on my scale is dead so no official weight but I'm guessing she is close to 20 lbs


----------



## youngdon

She would make an awesome hat.....just sayin'.......that is if you happen to know anyone that has that skill set.


----------



## C2C

Great thread pokey , keep at em . We wont start until first week of Nov with the coyote snares .


----------



## catcapper

We'll have some good post this season--- With Pokey, C2C and AKiceman start'in out the trap'in season--- PT is gonna be full of fur.lol.

Go get'em fellas.

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well no fur today had the luckiest coyote I’ve ever seen check out one of my sets last night he stepped 3/4” away from the pan I think I fixed that problem today if he steps there again he will get poked with a sharp little guide stick if everyone is keeping count I’m at 5 raccoon 5 grinners and 2 red fox I’ve got one more corner of the 60 acres here I have not set yet but I’m out of stretchers and had to go back to work today so I don’t think I will set that until this weekend so the fur count may not climb until this weekend I could get all my weasel boxes out and set for red squirrels I’m overrun with them it seems as ever day when I check the line they are running all over maybe skip can come down in the flat land and bring all his boxes and help me


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice going Pokey- --Had both knees injected today at the Va in Iron Mountain. They feel good-----You got me getting itchy to trap some critters. I'm going to try and get to the creek tomorrow and check on some of my old spots and fix them up for the opening of Muskrat and Mink season---Hope I didn't forget how or the secret spots LOL*


----------



## pokeyjeeper

You better get some water sets in skip and I don’t think you’ve forgot where or how well no fur for me today


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Buddy I did make it to the creek today-----It has changed some----But there are some critters around-----There was some beaver sign and cutting this summer---looks like he was just passing through---a few Muskrats around and some raccoon scat where the fisher was trapped last year----Knees held up pretty good-----Hope to get down there the 25th------*


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well that's good skip get some steel set
Well I had two rabbits in 2 of the 220 trail sets but something got to them before I did so no pictures as there was not much left and mr coyote was back and stepped in the same set again that I put the guide sticks in Monday so I snapped the trap and it took a lot to set it off so I changed the trap out and this one is a light trigger one so I dare him to step on it now


----------



## azpredatorhunter

You'll get him pokeyjeeper.

Pan tension is very important.

What kind of traps are you using?


----------



## pokeyjeeper

azpredatorhunter said:


> You'll get him pokeyjeeper.
> Pan tension is very important.
> What kind of traps are you using?


Victor #2 coil spring off set


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well I got a nice boar raccoon today and mr coyote has not been back but he only comes through every 2-3 days but I'm ready now pic of today's raccoon another dark one don


----------



## youngdon

Yeah he is..... matching hats ?


----------



## pokeyjeeper

No coyote yet I expect him to come through here tonight but I got a Gray Fox he was a mean little guy until I told him relax I'm from the government I'm here to help


----------



## catcapper

Nice catch Pokey--- the grays are one of my favorite hides--- they sure can make lots of mean sound'in noises when they get pissed.lol. Heres his other brother.


----------



## glenway

Beautiful animal, Pokey. Haven't seen a gray here.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wow!!! He is a Purdy one----CONGRATS on your catch*


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Thanks guys mr coyote still has not returned but a bigger male gray fox showed up in another set he was not happy when I showed up


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Way to catch'em Buddy----Nice Fox -----------------------svb*


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Thanks bud well this morning I had a sow raccoon and a nice male coyote in a urine post set I still have one more coyote around here as I've got pictures of two of them together where I got this one at I moved some dog proof traps also on some fresh sign "scat" so I should have more raccoons soon here's today's pictures


----------



## glenway

Way to go, Pokey!


----------



## youngdon

Nice job knowing when and where that coyote would be, and putting an end to him.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Thanks guys yes young don it helps I have a lot of deer that go through there and they seem to like coyote urine as they snapped the trap twice was thinking if it got snapped again I would pull it and move it


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*congrats on your catch Buddy--Way to Trap'em*


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Thanks skip well no fur today I put a few more dog proofs out in a little honey hole I hope it rained here last night And I think the fur stayed in I did find I small run on the edge of a swamp today that I think a mink is using but I will not be able to set it until November 10th when our water season opens I was able to get caught up putting my fur all up tonight and took some fur off the stretchers I’ll get some pictures of all the fur when I’m done but I don’t have a fence like cam does I’ll have to figure something out been fun so far and learned some new things and caught fur different ways this year and got my first red fox and I put grinners up this year too I’ve never done that they maybe worth $1-$2


----------



## hassell

Congrats. and thanks for sharing the trapping adventures -- no fence - should be a couch or 2 around the house to set them on !!


----------



## pokeyjeeper

hassell said:


> Congrats. and thanks for sharing the trapping adventures -- no fence - should be a couch or 2 around the house to set them on !!


Lol yeah you don't know my wife I've got to strip at the door after putting fur up


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well no fur today thought I was set up on some more raccoons with all the scat I found but maybe I was wrong


----------



## glenway

Pokey, what are possum hides used for?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Pokey there is no fresh raccoon sign around here which is strange--They might be holed up fixing their winter Quarters. If we get some warmer weather they may be out and about*


----------



## pokeyjeeper

glenway said:


> Pokey, what are possum hides used for?


Glenway I think they use them on the hoods of coats I know they are bought by the trim trade


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well no fur today I will be moving my dog proofs this weekend


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well I got another coyote today a nice female this time in the same set I took the first gray fox in last Friday I think she came back looking for her boyfriend


----------



## hassell

Well done.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wow nice Coyote Pokey Congrats --Hey had a pic of one this morning on the deer cam. First one all summer---------some snow tonight and rain most of tomorrow-----------------svb*


----------



## murphyranch

pokeyjeeper said:


> Glenway I think they use them on the hoods of coats I know they are bought by the trim trade


I thought they were used to keep the front bumpers on cars all slick and shiny or to be used as edumucation tools for wayward coondogs!









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Great thread pokey , keep at em .


----------



## youngdon

pokeyjeeper said:


> Well I got another coyote today a nice female this time in the same set I took the first gray fox in last Friday I think she came back looking for her boyfriend


She'll be with him soon. Nice work pokey !


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Thanks guys well no fur today I’m going to move my dp’s tomorrow to the last spot I have not set yet so maybe 1-2 more raccoons to add k9’s I’m sure more will move in as they always do I may have a spot a few miles away to set for coyotes but I may not be able to set it until after the first of the year as the guy deer hunts it but he has been seeing a lot of coyotes


----------



## pokeyjeeper

No fur the last two days


----------



## youngdon

Not to worry Pokey, you'll get them.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well no fur today and I didn’t get my dp’s moved as planned we have some cold wet weather coming so I’ve made up 5 gallons of waxed dirt and will be redoing my trap beds with it as it will be below freezing at night I got3 done today so now only 5 more to do then I’ll be good to go I love that waxed dirt


----------



## pokeyjeeper

No fur the last two days water season opens Saturday here so maybe I’ll have some more pictures soon


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Go drown some Rats Pokey lol----------Good luck Buddy*


----------



## C2C

Get after it pokey , those rats are just dieing to meet ya ..lol


----------



## pokeyjeeper

No fur the last two days going to try to get some water sets out in the morning but the muskrat sign is almost nonexistent here I’m hoping for a mink as I’ve never got one we shall see if my good luck holds


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Hope you get a Mink Pokey---------------------I can't buy one------pulled all my Rat traps today [6]----left a few mink sets out-and the 330------snow on the ground and cold--highs in the 20's and low 30's for the next week---so I'm done. 3 to 5 inches tonight--Closing this thread--Hope everyone enjoyed the line and pic's-------------------Happy trails Everyone----------------skip*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> SWAMPBUCK10PT said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hope you get a Mink Pokey---------------------I can't buy one------pulled all my Rat traps today [6]----left a few mink sets out-and the 330------snow on the ground and cold--highs in the 20's and low 30's for the next week---so I'm done. 3 to 5 inches tonight--Closing this thread--Hope everyone enjoyed the line and pic's-------------------Happy trails Everyone----------------skip*
> 
> 
> 
> *cross everything out after------------I can't buy one-------too late to fix it :teeth: :help: :frown:*
Click to expand...


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well no fur the last two days I have scoured all the water I have to set and there is not anything I can see Worth setting so unless another coyote moves in I’ll have empty traps for awhile sorry guys the first of December I’ll put out my weasel boxes


----------



## hassell

No worry, things will pick up.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Thanks hassell well no fur but good news I have a picture of a coyote and a red fox on my game cameras from late last week so I put out two new sets yesterday with a lure I have not used yet so now the waiting game begins


----------



## C2C

Pics are good , at least you know stuff is in the area . Are they all stills or some on video ? I'm gonna put up cameras again on my snare line and see how they approach sets . Yesterday was supposed to be the day I hung my first cable for the year but after getting stuck a couple times trying to haul out bait to prebait an isolated area I ran out of time and it will have to wait . :frusty:


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well my traps have been empty the last few days but some more coyotes have definitely moved in we have gotten a little snow the last few days and Friday night 3 came through here and I seen one yesterday morning when I was deer hunting way too far too shoot with the 12ga so it’s game on now but I’m thinking with all the deer gut piles it will be a bit


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Get'em Buddy &#8230;.You can hang some noose's soon if need be----------*

*svb*


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Well my traps have been empty the last few days but some more coyotes have definitely moved in we have gotten a little snow the last few days and Friday night 3 came through here and I seen one yesterday morning when I was deer hunting way too far too shoot with the 12ga so it's game on now but I'm thinking with all the deer gut piles it will be a bit


I'm feeling like a raven , plastic bagged the gutpiles of 3 whitetail does we got last Saturday.. should be good and ripe in a couple days

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Get'em Buddy &#8230;.You can hang some noose's soon if need be----------*
> 
> *svb*


Yes I can bud I'll have to look and see when noose season opens 
No fur again today and the deer snapped two of my traps last night


----------



## C2C

Deer can be so frustrating pokey..where I snare we used to have lots of mule deer that would wander thru the bait sites and either knock down sets or get caught and destroy them until breakaways opened ..bad winterkill last year and numbers are waaaaay down so shouldn't be as bad this time . Coyote numbers are up which is a good thing

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Apparently the deer population in Michigan is going to take a dive with the CWD regs.


----------



## glenway

A person might think the deer numbers will fall, but they haven't yet and CWD regs have been with us for years. To do so, hunters will have to begin taking more does but they haven't yet.

In fact, Michigan's antlerless take of 145,054 was up 6 percent compared to the previous season but down 15 percent compared to the 5-year average. Some of that may be attributable to the fact that Michigan's hunting community has shrunk 14 percent over the past five years and will continue. Like the rest of the country, we old farts are not being replaced when we no longer hunt.

So, what did the DNR do to give hunters an incentive to shoot more does this season? Increase the price of a tag, that's what. Last year we could get antlerless tags in the CWD management zone for $12 and they were good for the entire season. This year, the reduced price of $12 was only good until November 4th; after that, the price increased to $20, if a hunter wants to take a deer in the late season.

To my way of thinking, the "incentive" is bassackwards. Of course we can purchase up to 10 tags each, not counting 2 more for bucks, but it won't happen to any meaningful degree.

Winter kill is the largest factor but only in the U.P. and northern part of the Lower Peninsula, and like all of history, only when Mother Nature gets mean.


----------



## C2C

The dreaded CWD .. We have had it in the eastern part of the province for a few years now , likely the entire province for all our Braindead bios know . First showed up just off the Saskabush border and in attempt to slow or stop its advance F and W pulled in with heli gunships and practically wiped out the entire deer population , whiteys and mules . Didnt seem to make much differenc either other than the deer are gone . Now in my zone on the Montana border they seem to be trying the same strategy , but using hunters to do their dirty work . In 2003 there were 47 mule doe tags given out , last year 505 , this year 631 licences .. AND DOUBLE TAGGED THEM !!!That makes 1262 potential harvests of does in an area that hasnt even had a case reported and the population hadnt really changes since 2003 . Gonna try and thin them out so less chance the disease has to spread is their line ... ya, kinda like pulling all your teeth out so you dont get cavities , real bright . My zone suffered from a horrendous winterkill , bio says 205 on muleys .. turn the numbers around fellas , we have 20% left . I live in these hills 24/7 and the number of deer sightings is a joke , areas that held 200+ deer are barren and thats everywhere . When we get done with this season there will be very few deer to try and make it thru the winter .. Problem I see is that the doe hunters will shoot a doe and then the biggest fawn that is with her , there goes your buck that could be taken as a trophy in 5 or 6 years . Sorry about the rant fellas but Im so frustrated with the educated powers that be .


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well back to trapping here the weather warmed up yesterday and I picked up a grinner looks to be fully primed he was a muddy mess so I only got one picture it's the best I could get funny as I was going to rebait and lure my sets as we have had rain and snow and it's going on about 3 weeks since I've done that but I'm trying something different and not messing with them and keeping the bait/lure fresh and strong as I've done in the past and mr grinner proved a good point the scent was still there in that dirt hole set


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*NICE ONE* :smile:


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Another grinner today nice size male


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Another grinner today nice size male


We've got the odd coyote around here that has a tail like that , not big money makers those ..lol.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Cam if you got the little price for your coyotes that we do here I think you would quit trapping I’ll be lucky to get $20 for a top lot coyote here a grinner maybe $1.50-$2.00 it’s skip’ Fault he’s always picking on me to put them grinner’s up lol


----------



## C2C

But the grinners are so cute !! I'm not expecting a year like last year volume wise but the hides look pretty good and folks say the price is going to stay up .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*SAVE ME two of them grinners Poke---I'll pay 5.00 bucks each---I'll get'em tanned for the Grandkids---not many grinners in this part of the U.P.----------------------------------------------*


----------



## pokeyjeeper

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *SAVE ME two of them grinners Poke---I'll pay 5.00 bucks each---I'll get'em tanned for the Grandkids---not many grinners in this part of the U.P.----------------------------------------------*


Yes skip I will save you two grinners no you can not buy them from me it's the least I can do to pay you back for all you have done for me


----------



## pokeyjeeper

No fur today but from the looks of the tracks I found in the snow today I’ve got a weasel running around I just don’t know if he is a ermine yet


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Pokey ----saw a weasel yesterday ---His back was still brown---They should be all white, Maybe just this one is slow turning*


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Maybe he does not know what he is skip a weasel or an ermine lol well no fur today but I put out 8 weasel boxes so maybe tomorrow I’ll have some mice or a red squirrel


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well no fur the last few days the weasel sign I seen was a bust he ran all over the place and the end of the last snow storm we got and we have gotten a couple of dusting after but he has not been back I thought maybe a mouse would check the weasel boxes out but no luck with that so I don’t know it was warmer today and rain tonight and tomorrow so maybe a grinner will check out one of my sets


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well big haul on the line today I've been walking it as it wet and muddy but I almost had to go get the truck for my catch this morning it was a long ruff drag out but I got it out


----------



## hassell

Good old Victor comes to the rescue again, Congrats.- get to skinning.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Have him mounted Buddy---That's a nice one LOL---------- Good Weasel bait--------You caught more than me this morning. I set 2 Bobcat Coni's yesterday opener down by the creek--------Hope one comes by before the season ends :greedy:** ----------------------------------------------svb*


----------



## C2C

Congrats pokey, should be able to salvage the Cape and only some bruising on shoulder meat 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well 4 more mice in the weasel boxes this morning lol


----------



## youngdon

Low and slow on the BBQ !


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Had to work late today so a had to run the line in the dark 2 more mice in the weasel boxes and I seen a raccoon in a tree so I guess I didn’t trap them all out yet


----------



## C2C

Are you allowed to shoot raccoons at night ? wish we were , cant discharge a firearm or bow after legal hours .. thats hlf hr after sunset til half hr before sunrise . Sure would like to be able to call and run raccoon dogs in those times.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Maybe you should stop using cheese as bait...????

I would try...


----------



## glenway

Yeah, we can shoot raccoons and other varmints at night in Michigan.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Lol azpredator this is what I use better stuff


----------



## pokeyjeeper

We my luck is running out on the mouse line all I had today was a mouse tail


----------



## azpredatorhunter

pokeyjeeper said:


> Lol azpredator this is what I use better stuff


 it maybe better for catching mice lol ????. If I recall correctly my father would use a little drop of weasel gland lure to keep rabbits and other undesirables out of the garden. Most small animals fear the weasel.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The right lure/bait at the right time helps. 
Are you leaving the mice in your traps? Or is that not legal?


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Az yes I leave them in the back of the boxes I place them so it looks like they are living in there
No new fur today


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Got a nice red today


----------



## C2C

Cool catch ,


----------



## hassell

Right on, great bait for marten.


----------



## glenway

Better dead than red. Dang, if that doesn't look like the trap I just gave you.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sorry for no update all I’ve been getting is a few mice in the weasel boxes I snapped everything on Wensday last week weather has been up and down no snow and nothing on the cameras so I snapped the line for now I had some deer scraps from 3 I helped cut up so I put them out today for bait so I’ll see if that get the coyotes coming around I’ve still got a few more around here so we’ll see what happens


----------



## C2C

Was wondering where you been pokey , scraps should bring in the coyotes ..


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well I had to to go out back today so I checked on the bait it’s untouched I put a camera up by it so I can get some pictures


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Well bait is untouched and no pictures on the camera lol I don’t know what to do


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wait'em out Buddy---I have the same problem here---No sign of critters even that fox hasn't been back----When their numbers get low their are harder to catch --Numbers high their Dumber the a Hemlock Stump*--LOL


----------



## C2C

I caught a coyote yesterday pokey in a snare that has been set for 3 weeks..dont give up on em .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

